# Debian squeeze ist stable; Update!?



## Moestchen (6. Feb. 2011)

Da Debian squeeze nun ganz frisch als stable released wurde, bin ich am überlegen ein entsprechendes upgrade meines Systems zu fahren.

Hat dies jemand von euch schon getan, Erfahrungsberichte, Dinge die zu beachten sind, Probleme???


Vielen Dank
und viele Grüße


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (6. Feb. 2011)

Habe ich vorhin auch schon gelesen.Ein Upgrade wäre sicherlich eine Feine Sache.Malschauen morgen wie es läuft,habe dafür extra einen Srever bei mir zu hause stehen zum testen.Werde dann Berichten.


----------



## Moestchen (6. Feb. 2011)

Hei,
hab vielen Dank dafür.

Mich interessiert dann aber bitte der upgrade-Vorgang eines laufenden ISPc3-Systems von lenny auf squeeze (keine Neuinstallation).

Viele Grüße
und gutes Gelingen


----------



## Moestchen (6. Feb. 2011)

So, war jetzt selber zu neugierig und habs ausprobiert ... lief ohne Probleme.
Nach dem Systemupgrade nicht vergessen ISPc3 updaten zulassen bzw. es müssen lediglich die services neu geschrieben werden.

Lediglich php5-imagick und php5-xcache musste ich manuell nachinstallieren.
Und für roundcube musste ich in der suhosin.ini den Eintrag 'suhosin.session.encrypt = off' ändern, war vorher auf 'on' und auskommentiert.

Bis jetzt läuft alles ohne Probleme.


Viele Grüße


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (6. Feb. 2011)

Moestchen und wie sah deine sources.list aus bzw was hast du rein geschrieben in dieser?PHP5 und Mysql nehme ich eh die Quellen von Dotdeb.


----------



## Moestchen (6. Feb. 2011)

Habe die Standard - sources.list und habe lediglich lenny gegen squeeze ausgetauscht.


----------



## Moestchen (6. Feb. 2011)

Zitat von Moestchen:


> Bis jetzt läuft alles ohne Probleme


Es scheint Probleme mit awstats zu geben. Habs aber noch nicht untersucht, sondern lediglich die Mitteilung per E-MAIL erhalten.



> Create/Update database for config "/etc/awstats/awstats.DOMAIN.DE.conf" by AWStats version 6.95 (build 1.943)
> From data in log file "/var/log/ispconfig/httpd/DOMAIN.DE/yesterday-access.log"...
> Error: Couldn't open server log file "/var/log/ispconfig/httpd/DOMAIN.DE/yesterday-access.log" : Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
> Setup ('/etc/awstats/awstats.DOMAIN.DE.conf' file, web server or permissions) may be wrong.
> ...


Diese Meldung wiederholt sich für jede im System vorhandene Domain.


Edit: Die Meldung erscheint alle 10 Minuten und wird durch '/usr/share/awstats/tools/update.sh' ausgelöst.


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (6. Feb. 2011)

Wenn du en Fehler gefunden hast kritzel die Lösung mal hier rein.Wäre Ärgerlich wenn es deswegen grösere Probleme geben würde.


----------



## Till (6. Feb. 2011)

Scheint so als ob da ein weiterer awstats cronjob neben dem von ispconfig läuft. Das kann natürlich nicht gehen, da die Log Symlinks noch garnicht erstellt wurden. Such mal Deine Cronjobs nach /usr/share/awstats/tools/update.sh und kommentier den Cronjob aus.


----------



## Moestchen (6. Feb. 2011)

Werde ich morgen machen; danke für den Hinweis.


Werden die Symlinks durch das ISPC3-update neu angelegt. Müssten doch sonst von Debian lenny noch da sein?


----------



## Till (7. Feb. 2011)

> Werden die Symlinks durch das ISPC3-update neu angelegt. Müssten doch sonst von Debian lenny noch da sein?


Die Symlinks verweisen jeden Tag auf ein anderes Ziel und müssen direkt vor dem Aufruf von awstats neu erstellt werden. Diesmacht das ispconfig script bevor es awstats startet. Da aber das andere script das Du laufen hast dies nicht kann, schlägt es fehl.


----------



## Moestchen (7. Feb. 2011)

Hallo Till,
habe das Script gefunden ( /etc/cron.d/awstats ) und den entsprechenden Aufruf auskommentiert.
Werde das Verhalten jetzt im Auge behalten und bei Auffälligkeiten hier posten.


Vielen Dank
und viele Grüße



Ergänzung:
Was noch aufgefallen ist - im Zuge des Upgrades wurde jede Menge "ldap-Zeugs" installiert. 
Beim simulierten Entfernen zeigt per aptitude als Abhängigkeit u.a. den apache und dovecot an. Warum das?
Nutze doch gar kein ldap!?


----------



## Till (7. Feb. 2011)

Ich vermute das der Ldap wie auch mysql support in apache und docvecot mit einkompiliert sind, daher auch die Abhängigkeiten zu den ldap libraries. Du solltest also die LDAP Sachen nicht deinstallieren.


----------



## Moestchen (7. Feb. 2011)

Keine Sorge, eine Deinstallation der Pakete habe ich nicht vor. War nur verwundert, warum ich beim Upgrade auf einmal ldap konfigurieren musste.
Von daher interessierte mich, für was es gebraucht wird oder ob es problemlos - ohne weitere Abhängigkeiten - wieder runter kann.


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (7. Feb. 2011)

Hatte gestern versucht upzudaten auf Debian6(Liveserver)was aber gründlich in die Hose gegangen ist.Mysql,PHP5 und Grub2 haben mächtige Probleme verursachtHabe zum Glück ein aktuelles Backup gehabt bzw vorher erstellt,so brauchte ich dieses nur zurück spielenSchaue mir die Tage noch einmal an wie ich die genannten Probleme lösen kann.


----------



## Moestchen (7. Feb. 2011)

Wie bist du denn vorgegangen, wie sah deine sources.list aus?
Was heißt ging mächtig in die Hose, Fehler!?


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (7. Feb. 2011)

Server lies sich mit Grub2 nicht mehr starten und Rescue Console gibt es bei leider nicht.Habe die Quellen von Lenny nach Squeeze geändert mehr brauch man doch nicht ausser eben das üblich gedöns machen.Dann hatte ich noch einen Fehler und zwar wurde ja Squeeze veröffentlicht und ich hätte die Dotdeb Quellen von stable auf oldstable anpassen müssen.Bevor ich das aber machen konnte hat Crontab den Job schon erledigt,sprich ich hatte PHP5 und Mysql aus dem Squeeze Zweig auf Lenny am laufen nur eben mit Fehlern und in diesem Falle dachte ich mir mach einfach ein dist-upgrade und dann solle es wieder laufen.Aber denkste dem war nicht so.


----------



## Moestchen (9. Feb. 2011)

So kurze Rückmeldung ...
... der Server läuft seit dem Upgrade von lenny auf squeeze stabil und macht wie gewohnt seine Arbeit - keinerlei Einschränkungen oder Probleme!

Lediglich wurde wie bereits geschrieben:
- php5-imagick und php5-xcache manuell nachinstalliert und
- der von Till zuvor besagte cronjob für awstats auskommentiert.

Zusätzlicher Hinweis:
- laut dem Howto (megainstall) wurde in der php.ini die extension fileinfo.so und entsprechend den Roundcube-Requirements die extension intl.so benötigt. Diese hatte ich zuvor (lenny) per 'pecl install ...' installiert; das ist nicht mehr notwendig. Für intl.so gibts jetzt ein Debian-Package (php5-intl) und die fileinfo.so ist bereits fest einkompiliert. Ich brauchte nichts extra installieren oder laden.


Sonst ist mir - bis auf das der volatile-Eintrag in der sources.list nicht erreichbar ist - nichts negatives aufgefallen. Läuft alles wie gewohnt!


Viele Grüße


----------



## Till (9. Feb. 2011)

> Sonst ist mir - bis auf das der volatile-Eintrag in der sources.list nicht erreichbar ist - nichts negatives aufgefallen. Läuft alles wie gewohnt!


Volatile gibt es für debian squeeze nicht mehr, da die volatile Pakete jetzt in squeeze-updates enthalten sind. Stand vor einiger Zeit in der debain volatile Mailinglsite. Du kannst Die volatile Zeile also auskommentieren.


----------



## Moestchen (9. Feb. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Volatile gibt es für debian squeeze nicht mehr, da die volatile Pakete jetzt in squeeze-updates enthalten sind. Stand vor einiger Zeit in der debain volatile Mailinglsite. Du kannst Die volatile Zeile also auskommentieren.


Ah super - dank dir. War ich gar nicht drüber gestolpert.
Dann wirds demnächst ja auch ein Update für den clamav geben. ;-)


----------



## Till (9. Feb. 2011)

Ich weiß garnicht was Ihr immer mit den Clamav updates habt. Es macht doch garkeinen Sinn, immer gleich auf das neueste Update zu springen. Ich hab oft genug erlebt, dass die Clamav releases erst instabil waren und sie dann ein paar Stunden oder Tage noch Hotfixes rausgebracht haben. Ich kann also sehr gut verstehen, dass sich die Debian Entwickler Zeit mit dem Paket lassen und es erst rausbringen wenn es ausführlich getestet ist. Denn das macht den großen Vorteil von Debian aus, die Stabilität. Und wer möchte schon gerne Emails verlieren wil ein Bug im Antivirus System sie aus versehen löscht.

Solange die installierte Clamav Version aktuelle Signaturen runtergeladen hat, ist alles bestens. Bei anderen Antivirus Herstellern rennt doch auch nicht jeder sofort in den Laden und kauft die 2011 Version nur weil es sie jetzt gibt solange es noch Signaturen und patches für seine installierte 2010er Version gibt.


----------



## Moestchen (11. Feb. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Ich weiß garnicht was Ihr immer mit den Clamav updates habt. Es macht doch garkeinen Sinn, immer gleich auf das neueste Update zu springen. Ich hab oft genug erlebt, dass die Clamav releases erst instabil waren und sie dann ein paar Stunden oder Tage noch Hotfixes rausgebracht haben. Ich kann also sehr gut verstehen, dass sich die Debian Entwickler Zeit mit dem Paket lassen und es erst rausbringen wenn es ausführlich getestet ist. Denn das macht den großen Vorteil von Debian aus, die Stabilität. Und wer möchte schon gerne Emails verlieren wil ein Bug im Antivirus System sie aus versehen löscht.
> 
> Solange die installierte Clamav Version aktuelle Signaturen runtergeladen hat, ist alles bestens. Bei anderen Antivirus Herstellern rennt doch auch nicht jeder sofort in den Laden und kauft die 2011 Version nur weil es sie jetzt gibt solange es noch Signaturen und patches für seine installierte 2010er Version gibt.


... da hast du wohl recht. Man lässt sich doch viel zu oft und zu leicht durch die Warnmeldungen irritieren. Und wenn man sich dann dein Geschildertes vorstellt ... die Wirtschfat würde sich natürlich freuen, aber das ist was anderes.


Till ich habe seit dem Upgrade ein Problem, weiß aber nicht, ob es mit ISPc3 zusammenhängt. Im Roundcube kann ich keine Dateien mehr hochladen, er lädt und lädt und lädt, aber nichts passiert. Die Gesamtdateigröße welche hochgeladen werden kann beträgt 10MB; die Datei die ich einer E-Mail anhängen möchte, hat lediglich 150kb.
Im error.log des webs taucht folgende Fehelrmeldung auf:

```
[warn] [client 84.139.237.152] mod_fcgid: HTTP request length 132132 (so far) exceeds MaxRequestLen (131072)
```
.
Hast du einen Lösungsansatz? An den Einstellungen des Webs habe ich nichts verändert und vor dem Upgrade funktionierte es tadellos.

Hab vielen Dank
und ein schönes Wochenende
Moestchen


----------



## Till (11. Feb. 2011)

Das ist ein Fehler in der fcgi Standardkonfiguration in Debian 6, schau mal hier:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?do=details&task_id=1497


----------



## Moestchen (11. Feb. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Das ist ein Fehler in der fcgi Standardkonfiguration in Debian 6, schau mal hier:
> 
> http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?do=details&task_id=1497


Super, der Lösungsvorschlag hat auf Anhieb funktioniert.

Hab vielen Dank für den Hinweis!!!


----------

